# dell inspiron 6400 laptop key replacement



## blazingeingi (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello everyone,
Recently the 4 key on my laptop fell off, and I do not want to do anything to mess it up before finding out if there is a safe way to put it on without replacing the whole keyboard(i could do that, have done it before, but I do not feel like spending the dough for a new keyboard). Thanks in advance,
Ilya

PS: would superglue do the trick??


----------



## rollnw24inkmc (Jan 5, 2007)

blazingeingi said:


> PS: would superglue do the trick??


should just snap right in, if not use some kind of adhesive


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If it doesn't snap on, you'll need to glue it on.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Failing that, it's probably time for a new keyboard.


----------



## techno_geek (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, yesterday night I took off one of the laptop keys and I was unable to fix it, so I took off another one to see what was wrong, it didnt go in too. So I searched the internet, seems like no one knows how to fix the Inspiron 1501 keys back (or atleast I didnt find any guidance). They key lies in the white plastic base that goes underneath the keys. It goes criss-cross like scissors. Try various permutations and combinations but when ultimately you get it right, it wil be completely flat like a straight line _ then you put it on the keyboard, place the silicon thing in the middle that helps press the PCB and press the key, it will instantly click and you are done. Let me know if you have issues. [email protected]


----------

